# Why is my chev cheese grainy?



## LFRJ

I've made it twice now from fresh milk. It is fine to eat, but the texture is grainy, not like the smooth paste we're used to from the stuff at the store. Do I need to put it through a food processor or something?


----------



## Ressa

I've been waiting to see what someone with more experience replied. Mine is grainy too and running it through a food processor makes all the difference in the world!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

If you would like an answer the experts that do lurk around would ask for your procedure...types or milk/rennet recipe etc.
I miss Julia's expertise.


----------



## LFRJ

I am using liquid animal rennet and am using the recipe from Mary Toth, Goats Produce Too! 5 quarts whole goat milk
1/2 Cup cultured butter milk
2 TBS diluted rennet.

Warm milk to 80, stir in buttemilk, add rennet, stir well, cover let set for 8-12 hrs. drain curds when appears like thickened yogurt.


----------



## April

That is a load of rennet... unless you mean 2 tablespoons of the diluted solution? When I make chevre I use a gallon of milk, however much culture is in a glug from a quart jar, and 4 drops of rennet that I diluted in a small bowl of water. I pour all of the rennet/water solution in the milk and just let it sit for a while, then strain.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

2 TBS of rennet is an awful lot like April said...


----------



## LFRJ

Sorry, that's 2 tbs of diluted rennet. Dilution: 3 drops in 1/3 cup of water. I'm going to try again and see if I come up with the same texture. I may try to run it through a food processor to see if that right things any (though all I have is a regular kitchen blender). Still open to suggestions as to why - or maybe that's the way it's supposed to be??? As mentioned, the stuff in the store is a lot smoother.


----------



## April

You might try a shorter strain time. But it seems like this winter's cheese was drier than the spring stuff. I think the lack of grass for the goat girls has made the milk a bit less creamy, and has affected the cheese. I will say I haven't ever quite achieved store bought texture without using the blender. Tastes good, though!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09

You may find a better result if you purchase a devoted culture rather than using buttermilk. I started out doing the easy home made buttermilk and junkett rennet but have long since decided that I wanted to have consistent results.


----------



## stamphappy

When I hear grainy I immediately think of heating too long or straining too long. But 80 degrees should be fine. I wonder if the thermometer is 'off'?


----------



## thequeensblessing

I love the "grainy" texture of this type of cheese. I mean, unless you pulverize the curd, you are going to have some curd, however tiny, which results in that "graininess". After the whey is drained off the curd, I crumble the curd into tiny curds with my fingers, and then add a couple of tablespoons of cream or top milk back into the cheese. I also add chives, garlic and herb seasoning, etc. as well as salt. It's creamy, but grainy, and I love it.


----------



## chewie

older thread, but just what I was wondering. my mom came to visit and brought me a tiny chevre log from teh store, since i've not had it and was wondering what it was like. if I am close or not, you know? well, she brought honey chevre. hmm, I thought that sounded pretty gross but i'll try it, after all she brought it 600 miles! 

oh.my.gosh. this stuff is SO good. the touch of sweet and the cheese are perfect together! i am totally hook and MUST make this. 

but a good part of this is because its so creamy and smooth. any one having luck making it smoother with a blender or food processor and anyone try adding sweet stuff, I have done garlic and dill, but never ever thought sweet!


----------

